# better mass builder, deca or tren?



## losieloos (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm talking about just raw muscle, not looking to jump on tren because Ive only done one cycle and planning to use deca in a few months  when I start my 2nd, so yeah just wondering


----------



## losieloos (Nov 1, 2012)

Of course with test forgot to add that on there.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 1, 2012)

Never used either (NPP soon though) but no compound is more anabolic than tren...not even close I believe.  Great but the tren sides are the issue...


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 1, 2012)

id say deca for size.  tren for strength


----------



## SAD (Nov 1, 2012)

Food.  Oh, that wasn't a choice?


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 1, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> id say deca for size.  tren for strength



I definitely defer to gymrat...


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 1, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> id say deca for size.  tren for strength



Deca will make your body a brickhouse bro. I love that shit.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 1, 2012)

Multiple Tren runs, presently 1 month into first with Deca. 

Observations: agree with gymrat re Tren strength. That said, I don't feel I've lost much of my gym strength since my last Tren run. The Deca (for me) also seems to be friendlier in terms of sides (meaning that I'm actually able to sleep for more than 2 hours a night). 

SAD is ultimately correct IMO. Diet would be the determining factor. If all things diet are sorted and equal, I then would also say Tren for strength / leanness and Deca for mass. 

- Savage


----------



## mugzy (Nov 1, 2012)

Now if you add some dbol to the Deca you have one of the best Mass gaining stacks out there and a longtime favorite of the old pro's.


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 1, 2012)

Tren, hands down.  

All though i agree that a deca/dbol stack is a cookie cutter mass cycle, in the long run i think Tren is way better for bulking.

Not only is Tren 20x's more anabolic than anything else but it also increases feed efficiance.  meaning, you can add more weight/muscle while still eating the same amount of calories or even eating less than normal calories.  Tren origionaly is what was given to cattle to keep all their weight on them while they were being shipped and couldn't eat.

Now, on a good diet when you're eating 500-1000 extra calories a day.  FUCK!! that there is some mass gaining!.

Not to mention that with Tren you won't have most of the bloat that comes from deca/dbol so you won't be carrying 15lbs of water.

Don't let this deteriorate you from your cycle, if you're only on your second cycle the for sure go with deca before you dip into Tren.


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 1, 2012)

I would go with deca if you are looking to gain mass. You need to make sure you keep your diet extremely clean. This will ensure you gain the most amount of LBM you can.


----------



## HDH (Nov 2, 2012)

Deca for size and Tren for strength and recomp.

Admin is correct on the D-bol and Deca.

HDH


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 2, 2012)

Admin said:


> Now if you add some dbol to the Deca you have one of the best Mass gaining stacks out there and a longtime favorite of the old pro's.



And old people in general.....me.


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 2, 2012)

Classic right here, Dbol/Test/Deca. With a good diet you'd turn into a brick shit house.


----------



## R1rider (Nov 3, 2012)

Deca for sure. Deca will make you strong like a bull. Neanderthal mode, i love that shit

tren will give you a full body recomp, get cut and shredded. I never really get all that strong on tren, just lean, mean, cut and shredded.

everyone's body is different, you gotta try both and see what works for you


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 3, 2012)

Food deca food and don't look at any forum of what POB is eating, man likes his candy.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 3, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Food deca food and don't look at any forum of what POB is eating, man likes his candy.



_*drops peanut butter cup and looks around nervously*_


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 3, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> _*drops peanut butter cup and looks around nervously*_



'Pob picks up peanut butter cup and calls 5 second rule and devours'


----------

